# .223 rem.



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Best load for through my 1 in 12 twist barrel :sniper: :fro:


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

This works for me, .223 rem Sierra 50 gr sp and 25 gr or IMR 3031. Instant death :sniper:


----------

